# fungus



## froth (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi,

I have 6 female guppies in a planted 38 gallon. Along with 4 ghost shrimp. The tank is relatively new, but at this point it's done cycling. About 10 days ago a few of the guppies had a white fungus (I think it was fungus) around their lips. I treated them with Pimafix, following the instructions for dosage. The final dose was last Friday. Sunday I did a 25% water change. 

The Pimafix cleared up the white fungus. However, now the area that was white is black. I'm trying to figure out why it would be black. It does not look like there is growth as it did with the fungus, the area is just black. 

I would attach a photo if I had one but I haven't been successful yet taking a photo. 

Any ideas?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

scarring can cause black spots/areas to occur after infection. If it's not spreading, it may heal on it's own, fade away, or it may be permanent but nothing to really worry about now.


----------

